# Goodyear F1 Asymmetic All-Season vs. Michelin Pilot Sport A/S 3



## twowinns (Mar 25, 2007)

I just purchased a used 2009 335i coupe with 19' wheels and UHP summer tires. Those will work fine in the summer, but Dallas winters can get below 40 degrees a lot, with several days below freezing.

I was thinking of purchasing another set of wheels/tires (18" all-season) for the following reasons:

1) Ride quality and handling from 18" vs 19". The 19"s on this car cause you to really feel every bump and road imperfection. My previous 3-series had 18" wheels, and I recall the ride being a little more comfortable. I've also been told 18" wheel/tires last longer and handle better.

2) Better handling in cold weather with the all-season tires

In researching all-season tires, I first started with Michelin Pilot Sport A/S 3. I thought they might still have good performance in an all-season, as they're related to the highly-rated Pilot Super Sport summer tires I've owned before. However, I haven't read many positive reviews, with many reporting poor tread life and loud ride noise.

I just saw the Goodyear F1 Asymmetric All-Season and they seem to get better ratings and feedback from purchasers.

Anyone here familiar with both tires, or have personal experience with either? I'm leaning towards the Goodyear, but haven't had any experience with the brand.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2003)

The Michelin does have better dry grip, and handling that rivals many summer tires, but it will ride more stiffly and makes a bit more noise than the Goodyear F1 Aymmetric All-Season. We have a full comparison test here :

http://www.tirerack.com/tires/tests/testDisplay.jsp?ttid=177&affiliate=AB2


----------



## twowinns (Mar 25, 2007)

Thanks Gary. That was a good report, and very helpful. 

One question for you.....If I didn't drive in snow/ice, and not aggressively, and just a few times a week in the winter - would my UHP summer tires still provide reasonable handling in temperatures below 40 degrees? Or at what temperature does basic handling , traction, and braking suffer significantly?

I'm just trying to determine if I really need to buy a second wheel/tire set for winter, or just be more conservative with my summer tires in the winter.


----------



## ecamp55 (Apr 7, 2012)

I've had my A/S 3's on the car for almost 2 years now and I love them. I've driven in everything from AZ summer to West Texas snow and ice without a hiccup. It took them a bit to get broken in (noisy) but now they don't seem to be noisier than any others. I had them at Discount Tire last weekend for balancing and inspection and was told there was very little wear and they were all wearing evenly. I would recommend them highly and would buy them again.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2003)

Summer tires don't suddenly become unsafe at a given temperature, but as temperatures fall below 40 degrees they progressively lose grip to the point that all-season tires have more grip. Adjust your driving accordingly and stay out of snow for sure.


----------



## twowinns (Mar 25, 2007)

Thanks Gary.


----------



## keith8 (Mar 3, 2014)

I got the Goodyear F1 Asymmetric because of the deal from Click Here for Tires|4WO. Traction and handling is almost equal to the Conti DWS, but they are more planted on the roads. Would I buy them again? No, and not because they are not good tires; I just want tires that will provide more grip on wet and dry roads. If I'm going to drive on snow, I might just get winter dedicated tires.


----------



## 335duff (Jul 30, 2015)

I just had a set of the A/S 3s put on and I think to do it again i would go back to RFT. The sidewalls of the tires are not stiff enough. Next I will try to get the Michelin Pilot Sport PS2 ZP i think as these are rft and bmw approved with the star etc


----------



## need4speed (May 26, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Summer tires don't suddenly become unsafe at a given temperature, but as temperatures fall below 40 degrees they progressively lose grip to the point that all-season tires have more grip. Adjust your driving accordingly and stay out of snow for sure.


Wow a common sense non hysterical comment on this issue. Thanks Gary!


----------

